# Kane and kandy



## Tracey (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi 

My name is Tracey and I am a new member. I thought I would post a few pics of my dogs the black GSD is Kane my male and the sable is Kandy our female.


----------



## Porphyria (Jul 13, 2011)

Welcome! They're beautiful!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

They are seriously stunning dogs. There's something about German Shepherds, the way they are always so alert and interested in everything around them. Love Kane, just beautiful. Thanks for posting.


----------



## KlaMarie (Dec 30, 2010)

Another sable GSD yay!!! Gorgeous dogs, what lines are they from?


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

Beautiful dogs ya got there!


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

They're beautiful! I think I might be partial to the sable, but I have never seen a full black GSD before... That is very interesting! All of the ones I have seen seem to have brown mixed in. I'm looking forward to more pictures in the future  Welcome to DFC!


----------



## Tracey (Aug 29, 2011)

The female (sable) her mother was Lexi Vom Haus Hillsview and the dad was Aragorn Vom Kraftwerk CGN (USA) 

The male (black) I would need to find his paperwork I don't know off the top of my head, I do know that is father came from a german bloodline and his mother is what has been referred to as an american bloodline.

My female I have been told comes from a strong european blood line her father was german and her mother was checz. I haven't had a chance to get there pedigree yet. 

and Yay is right another Sable GSD the really are striking looking dogs the sable ones. Where can I go to look at your dog from the picture she looks gorgeous nice dark face.


----------



## Tracey (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks and I never seen a full black GSD either until I got him and he sure does have a lot of people stopping me and asking what he is. People either want to see him or they give him a wide berth, they all comment that he looks like a wolf.......but he is the most affectionate GSD I ever had. The sable was my first pick this time around I loved the look of her.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Love their coloring. I have a thing for the darker GSD's.


----------



## KlaMarie (Dec 30, 2010)

Tracey said:


> The female (sable) her mother was Lexi Vom Haus Hillsview and the dad was Aragorn Vom Kraftwerk CGN (USA)
> 
> The male (black) I would need to find his paperwork I don't know off the top of my head, I do know that is father came from a german bloodline and his mother is what has been referred to as an american bloodline.
> 
> My female I have been told comes from a strong european blood line her father was german and her mother was checz. I haven't had a chance to get there pedigree yet.


Oh yeah, definately czech on the dam's side of your female. This dog -- Xant z Jirkova dvora -- your female's "grandfather" on her dam's side, I have always LOVED the look of this dog. He is just gorgeous all around. 
To my inexperienced eye, does look german working lines on the sire's side, like you said. Probably west german, but that I can't be sure of.

You can look up the dam and sire names on pedigreedatabase, and get an idea of what your dog's pedigree looks like. I'll PM you the links if you have any trouble finding them.




Tracey said:


> and Yay is right another Sable GSD the really are striking looking dogs the sable ones. Where can I go to look at your dog from the picture she looks gorgeous nice dark face.


Here is the most recent pics of her, her lines are all West German working. http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/pictures/10240-rayne-6-months-old-already.html


----------



## PennyGreyhuahua (Aug 13, 2011)

wow they're so beautiful~ they sure are my bf's dream dogs!


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

Wow, they are both so beautiful.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Hello and welcome to DFC! You have gorgeous dogs!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

GSDs are such beautiful animals, so loyal and intelligent too. 
Your pair are absolutely striking.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Beautiful dogs...great pics! Love this breed!


----------



## runwiththewind (Aug 19, 2011)

:welcome: They are magnificent.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Veeeeeeeeeeery nice. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Hi and Welcome!
Kane and Kandy make such a beautiful pair.


----------

